# New way to hear patients? views at A&E



## Northerner (Sep 15, 2013)

?How likely are you to recommend our ward/A&E department to friends and family if they needed similar care or treatment??

Since April, patients in overnight wards and in A&E departments have been encouraged to answer the question anonymously by completing a postcard or an electronic handheld or fixed survey machine. But now, a new token scoring system has been installed in Pennine Acute Hospitals NHS Trust A&E departments and the Rochdale Infirmary Urgent Care Centre.

Each patient is given a plastic token by the receptionist when they check into the department. They are then encouraged to rate the service they have received when they leave, by dropping the token into boxes which are graded from recommending the department to friends and family as ?extremely likely, ?likely?, ?neither likely or unlikely?, ?unlikely? and ?extremely unlikely and don?t know?. 

http://www.rochdaleonline.co.uk/new...82500/new-way-to-hear-patients-views-at-aande


----------



## trophywench (Sep 15, 2013)

Well I'd never recommend anyone to attend A&E, it's like saying 'I hope you have an accident or are suddenly extremely ill' to me.

I think it's a place you should seek to avoid at every possible opportunity!


----------

